# Rig trip 1/6&7



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

Left Sunday with great weather at our backs and ran the 130 miles to West Neptune drill ship to find unlimited Blackfin Tuna using jigs, Moved around through out the night to the Resolute DS and Appomattox and tuna mountain, all blackfin. Little chilly that night on the bean bags, but warmed up nicely in the morning. Ran to Horn mountain and Marlin and found the 6 yellow fin! Caught on stretch plugs and jigs. great weather window for a smooth 45mph run back to Pensacola pass. :thumbsup:


----------



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

maybe somebody smarter than me can rotate a few of these pictures:thumbup:


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job!!! Nothing like running all over the earth and then finding your YFT right close to home in the ghetto. Great report.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

NIce!!!! Dang it,,, fought that decision, sort of wish you didnt post this.... kidding... good for you guys. Thanks for the report.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

THAT’S what I’m talkin about!! Woot! Very nice.thanksfor the report.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Deck full....nice!!!!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Great trip thanks for the report


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations. Nice haul


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

Well done. Awesome haul!


----------



## Cwmart10 (Apr 14, 2012)

Very nice. CONGRATS! And finally a rig report so thank you so much for sharing and posting


----------



## radcon91 (Nov 13, 2015)

Great report! Whats your fuel range in that prowler 31? Im thinking about upgrading to one.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Very Nice, congrats


----------



## Swell Pal (Sep 19, 2018)

Sorry should have posted this earlier but this will be my first post so better late than never. Been reading this forum for past year and learning so much. 
We went out of dauphin island Saturday 01/05 after lunch and buying bait. The forecast was great but cloud cover and rain for previous days made a Hilton’s report about useless. So we decided to try anyway. Headed to Petronius and arrived about 5:30. Passed a weed line of water hyacinth and no real good color/clarity changes. Everything looked brown/green. Made a few passes around Petronius with nothing working the top and no fish or bait marking on the new raymarine axiom. Headed for Marlin and Ram Powell with same results. Jigs and pogies went untouched. About 10pm we decided to get some sleep and drifted through the night with 3 flat lines baited with pogies. Had one start pulling and running and was able to fight for a minute but whatever it was spit the bait and we went back to sleep. Woke up Sunday morning 01/06 about 10 miles southeast of ram powell and we headed back there and like a switch was flipped we started marking fish/bait around 8:30am. Water was still brownish green and not too clear. Nothing was working the bait and nothing large was showing on fish finder. After catching a lesser amberjack we started heading in and caught some scamp and vermillion up on the shelf. We called it a day after that and got the boat on the trailer about 5pm. 
This was the first “tuna” trip I have taken in my boat, a 25’ hydra sports cc vector with twin F150’s. It was just me and a buddy of mine and decided after this trip I needed a few more people on board for a more productive trip. Just to much to do for two people. I’ve been acquiring the gear over the past two years so if anybody is up for a trip I would love to talk about it with you!
Thanks again for all the great posts and info on here!


----------



## Swell Pal (Sep 19, 2018)

Almost forgot my reason for posting. Awesome job, glad to see somebody was productive out there same weekend we went!


----------



## fishslayer87 (Jul 5, 2015)

*Rig trip 1/6&amp;7*



Swell Pal said:


> Sorry should have posted this earlier but this will be my first post so better late than never. Been reading this forum for past year and learning so much.
> We went out of dauphin island Saturday 01/05 after lunch and buying bait. The forecast was great but cloud cover and rain for previous days made a Hilton’s report about useless. So we decided to try anyway. Headed to Petronius and arrived about 5:30. Passed a weed line of water hyacinth and no real good color/clarity changes. Everything looked brown/green. Made a few passes around Petronius with nothing working the top and no fish or bait marking on the new raymarine axiom. Headed for Marlin and Ram Powell with same results. Jigs and pogies went untouched. About 10pm we decided to get some sleep and drifted through the night with 3 flat lines baited with pogies. Had one start pulling and running and was able to fight for a minute but whatever it was spit the bait and we went back to sleep. Woke up Sunday morning 01/06 about 10 miles southeast of ram powell and we headed back there and like a switch was flipped we started marking fish/bait around 8:30am. Water was still brownish green and not too clear. Nothing was working the bait and nothing large was showing on fish finder. After catching a lesser amberjack we started heading in and caught some scamp and vermillion up on the shelf. We called it a day after that and got the boat on the trailer about 5pm.
> This was the first “tuna” trip I have taken in my boat, a 25’ hydra sports cc vector with twin F150’s. It was just me and a buddy of mine and decided after this trip I needed a few more people on board for a more productive trip. Just to much to do for two people. I’ve been acquiring the gear over the past two years so if anybody is up for a trip I would love to talk about it with you!
> Thanks again for all the great posts and info on here!


. 



Sounds like y’all had a blast


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Holy cow! You guys went full serial killer on the BFT.


----------

